# Change in TSH



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I had Rai almost 10 years ago after dx of Graves disease and a toxic nodule. TSH has been stable for years on same dose of armour thyroid. I'm 57 and well past menopause. TSH at last labs is 7. Any ideas what can affect it that much?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

A lot of things can impact TSH. That's why it's considered unreliable, as a measure of thyroid function or appropriate dosing for meds.

Do you have any other labs that you can share?


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I didn't get a copy so no more labs to share at this time. Once I was stabilized, TSH has been very reliable for me. My endo also does FT3 & 4. I was wondering what things specifically might have affected it.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

age, weight, food intake, time of lab/replacement intake.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

A common cold can effect TSH...&#8230;&#8230;

If you feel normal or close to it I wouldn't mess with anything.

TSH has to be done to acquire FT3 & FT4 in the lab.

TSH is a screening test for thyroid disease.

You are already diagnosed so ignore it....


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

midgetmaid said:


> I didn't get a copy so no more labs to share at this time. Once I was stabilized, TSH has been very reliable for me. My endo also does FT3 & 4. I was wondering what things specifically might have affected it.


 The FT4 and FT3 are the most reliable tests. As we get older, our thyroid function goes down, so you may just need a higher dose. What are your FT4 and FT3 results and lab ranges? Always get a hard copy and keep a folder with your lab work.


----------



## BlueLemonade (Mar 6, 2017)

Have you changed anything in your routine that might impact how much of your medication you are absorbing? Have you been eating or drinking anything new around the time of taking your thyroid medication? Such as coffee, milk, vitamins, grapefruit? Have you started taking any new supplements such as melatonin or zinc, or other medications such as hormones or corticosteroids? Have you made any other dietary changes in the last two years (become vegetarian, stopped using iodized salt, switched from coffee to tea, begun eating a lot of raw kale)? Have you increased the amount of tea or alcohol you drink? Have you changed your exercise habits or made any other lifestyle changes?

If nothing has changed, it could just be age. As we get older, we can have trouble making stomach acid and that will affect how much medication and other nutrients we absorb. To make sure you're absorbing all the medication, try taking it with a chewable vitamin C, or orange juice (not with calcium added).

If you have not been taking a multivitamin before, now might be a good time to start. The older we get, the more common it is to be low in some nutrient or other. And being low in any number of things can slow down the body's ability to make and use thyroid hormone, as well as cause other problems down the line. Just make sure you take it with a meal, and not within a few hours of when you take your thyroid medication.


----------

